# Front suspension air bag



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Ok all, here we go, first of many questions I think. We went out in the Rockwood at the weekend and thought it felt a little bouncy so checked the pressure in the rear air bags. They were at 75 psi, so I deflated them a bit and reset them at 50 psi, much nicer ride now. I thought I would test the fronts as well and found one at 70 psi and adjusted it to 50 psi however the other front one was at zero. Tried to pump it up and heard faint hissing sound, got it to 40 psi but as soon as I removed the inflator tube it went down again. Anyone got any ideas how I can check if it is the bag or the valve, and depending upon the answer can they be repaired or is it new ones? If it needs new ones, any ideas where to get it from and should I change both or can they be changed individually?
Many thanks in advance.
Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *kands*. I have just replaced the right hand front air bag on my Gulfstream. The valves that are fitted are the same as fitted to tyres so that would be the first thing to check. The air bags cannot be repaired and they can be replaced although they are a pain. You should be able to pick them up at ABP accessories >> HERE <<. I have a PDF file which explains how to replace them if you require it. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi JSW
Thanks for the info, I'll have a look around underneath when I get a chance. A copy of the instructions would be very helpful if you could send it, maybe then I can work out how to remove the leaking bag to check it out.
Thanks matey
Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[
. I have a PDF file which explains how to replace them if you require it. :wink:[/quote]

Yes please mate. Don't need it at the mo' but you never know!

PM would be appreciated. Ta.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *kands* and *zaskar*. If you both email or PM me your email addresses? I will send you the PDF file. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi JSW
Thanks for the PDF, I haven't had chance to look at it yet because it is on the other PC, but I'm going to get the airbag checked in situ if possible first before I try dragging it out of its hidy hole!!!!
Many thanks
Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *kands*. If it is loosing air and you have checked the valve? It looks like a replacement is the way to go. 5 years ago I was qouted £90 plus labour per side (????). I sourced mine from the US and did it myself. It's not an enviable job to do. But like I said. It can be done. Just follow the instructions to the letter. :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[.................. Just follow the instructions to the letter. :wink:[/quote]

I did pm you for the p.d.f but got no reply. Having said that it was at one of those times when the forum was throwing a wobbler! 

I'll try again.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *zaskar*. I cannot send a PDF file to a PM. I did ask you to email or PM your email so I can send you a copy. :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[
I cannot send a PDF file to a PM. I did ask you to email or PM your email so I can send you a copy. :wink:[/quote]

Oh.............i thought I did?
Anyway check your pm now.
Cheers


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Been there. Done that. :lol:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> :lol: Been there. Done that. :lol:


Got it!
Thanks mate, much appreciated. Just hope I never have to use it but you never know.
As a matter of interest, where did you source the new bag and how did you get the P.D.F in the first place?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Just a quick thought to be shot down in flames!!!!!
Is it possible to try using some of that "instant tyre repair" stuff that comes in pressurised containers and simply squirts into the valve, I think it finds the leak and then seals it???
What do you think?
Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

No kands. I did try it. But it wasn't successful.  No harm in trying though. What doesn't work for one sometimes works for another. IMHO. :lol: 
The reason I think it doesn't work is because it needs to be distributed around the whole surface. As it does in a tyre.  

Hi zaskar. I had a friend in Florida ship the Air bag over with another RV. I found the PDF file by going onto the Air Lift web site. :wink:


----------

